# Xerces Installation



## Butzi (1. September 2004)

Hallo,


vorweg, ich bin ein absoluter Neuling, möchte mich aber gerne mit dem thema XML befassen.

Nur leider scheitert es schon an der Installation von Xerces.

Hab die Dateien runtergeladen:
resolver.jar
xercesImpl.jar
xercesSamples.jar
xml-apis.jar
xmlParserAPIs.jar


die sollen in den Klassenpfad kopiert werden ...

Was für ein Klassenpfad ? Wo finde ich den denn ?

meine Beispiel-Java-Dateien lassen sich dementsprechend auch nicht ausführen.

Projekte, die ich mit dem JBuilder erstellt habe, funktionieren aber , nur halt die einzelnen XML-Java-Dateien nicht, da er eben schon bei der Import-Anweisung scheitert weil die Libraries halt noch nichgt im "Klassenpfad" sind (nehme ich an)

Kann jemand vielleicht nee ganz kurze Anleitung geben ?
Habe leider auch im Inet keine brauchbare Anleitung gefunden 

mfg Daniel


----------



## Rick Dangerous (1. September 2004)

Klassenpfad (=CLASSPATH) bezeichnet die Liste aller  Verzeichnisse/*.jar-pakete,  in der ein Programm  nach *.jar -files sucht.

Ich empfehle Dir, das aktuelle Xerces-Release runterzuladen, dann hast Du auch alle jars die Du brauchst. http://www.apache.org/dist/xml/xerces-j/Xerces-J-bin.2.6.2.zip

Methode1:
geh in die Dos-Konsole (Start->ausführen-> cmd eingeben)
mit dem Befehl 
	
	
	



```
set
```
  kannst Du Dir alle System-Parameter ausgeben lassen. Dort siehst Du dann auch den Classpath. Um die Variable zu setzen gib ein:

```
set classpath=%classpath%;mein-xerces-verzeichnis/meinjar.jar
```

Beim Beenden der Konsole (z.b. neustart)  verlieren die Angaben  die Gültigkeit.
Entweder batch-datei erstellen, die Du immer aufrufst, wenn Du mit xerces arbeiten willst, oder die Systemvariable Classpath *fest*  festlegen (empfohlen).
Das geht mit
Methode2:
-> Systemsteuerung -> System -> Karte Erweitert ->  Klick auf Umgebungsvariablen.
Dort findest Du unter Systemvariablen den eintrag Classpath. Den kannst Du jetzt bearbeiten und OK drücken. Falls CLASSPATH nicht existieren sollte, erstelle eine neue variable mit entsprechenden namen.


----------



## Butzi (1. September 2004)

hmm irgendwie findet er die Klassen immer noch net.

Was meinst du denn mit  "meinjar.jar" ?

Nach dem ausführen des zipfiles von deinem Link hab ich mehrere jar´s. Welches soll ich denn da nehmen ?


----------



## Rick Dangerous (1. September 2004)

Na, für "mein-xerces-verzeichnis" nimmst Du natürlich Dein entzipptes xerces-verzeichnis und für mein.jar *alle*  jar files, die im zip waren.

also 
mein-xerces-verzeichnis/xmlApis.jar
mein-xerces-verzeichnis//xmlParserAPI.jar
usw


----------



## Butzi (5. September 2004)

hmm irgendwie  das nicht.

hab bei den Umgebungsvariablen jetzt eine Variable 'CLASSPATH' angelegt mit dem Wert 'F:\xml'

in den xml-ordner hab ich dann die jar-files

xmlParserAPIs.jar
xercesImpl.jar
xercesSamples.jar
xml-apis.jar

kopiert

UND meine java-datei inklusive derer kompilierten Klassen

nach dem Aufruf der Datei in der Konsole kommt dann aber die Fehlermeldung:

"Error in Parsing: SAX2 driver class org.apache.xerces.parsers.SAXParser not found"


Was mache ich da denn noch falsch ? Das kann doch net so schwer sein :-/

Wieso kann man den Parser denn nicht einfach installieren


----------



## Butzi (5. September 2004)

ok geht jetzt, habe die 4 jar-archive alle noch zusätzlich entpackt


----------



## Rick Dangerous (5. September 2004)

Wie schon gesagt, Du mußt jedes *.jar-file einzeln in den classpath setzen!
Das verzeichnis f:xml alleine reicht nicht.
f:xml/xmlapis.jar usw.

Die Aktion mit dem entpacken ist glaub ich nicht im Sinne des Erfinders


----------



## Butzi (5. September 2004)

hmm ok mein Fehler *patsch*

aber der kann sich gut füllen wenn man immer mehr jar´s einfügen im Laufe der Zeit :-/

xalan hat ja auch einige jar´s


----------

